# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  BIOASTIN

## bambus99

POKLANJAM KUTIJU BIO ASTINA ,NOVU NE OTVORENU. PA U KOLIKO JE NETKO ZAINTERESIRAN, JAVITE SE!

----------


## ZAUZETA

ja se preporučam, al vidim da si negdje na moru pa da daš nekom tko je bliže?

----------


## bambus99

ako želiš pošalji mi na pp svoje podatke i ja ti šaljem poštom.   :Smile:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Bambus99, poslala sam ti pp i hvala unaprijed

----------


## bambus99

nema na cemu, drago mi je sta ce ga netko ipak iskoristiti. puno srece  :D

----------

